# RV hookups and green space/water or river front, that will not be NUTZ on Spring Brea



## hookguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Idk if my title is possible, but I am wanting to make my inaugural trip in the AS next week. Is there anything that come to mind, where the lady and I can run the dogs off the leash, hang by the water or river, and not be covered up by crazy spring breakers?? I'm willing to drive pretty far and not worried about really anything. We like primitive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Big Bend river road camp. Rio Grande in front of you with old Mexico behind it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Ive stayed at Marina Beach RV in Port A during Spring Break.
Wasn't bad at all. I went to the beach at the end of cotter (left side of pier) wasn't packed.
You can walk to pretty much anything from that spot.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

I posted this in the other thread you made.

http://www.sargentshoresrv.com/

its close to the beach
full hook ups
sargent doesn't get as crowded as other places on the coast
you can hang out on the beach and let your dogs run
and the owner is a heck of a guy 
​


----------



## hookguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks Gents. I have called both places to check availability and details. Hope to get to enjoy so real relaxation next week. Thanks for you guidance.


----------

